# Steve the security guy on Jeremy Kyle



## LordOfTheManor

Guy looks like a unit. Anybody know who he is? Amusing when some dopy little chav gobs off and thinks he's hard, and Jeremy gets in their face, all the while standing behind security for protection. This guy Steve always looks like he's laughing to himself with some of the states on the show. Think if the cameras weren't there he'd just drop the nobs.

(I'm waiting in for the plumber, hence watching daytime tv)


----------



## #93

Makes depressing viewing though doesn't it?


----------



## IGotTekkers

Love a bit of kyle. He's a ****ing pr**k though.


----------



## LordOfTheManor

Definitely does. Makes me wonder what these people do with their lives, all their energy and time seems to go on bitching and arguing. I wouldn't have time, but they seem to have endless amounts of time to just focus on one event. He said, she said bulls**t. Proper bear baiting show.


----------



## LordOfTheManor

IGotTekkers said:


> Love a bit of kyle. He's a ****ing pr**k though.


Definitely. Very punchable kind of guy!


----------



## AlexB18

Gotta love a bit of jezza, if you ever need to feel better about yourself just watch that show one morning haha.


----------



## Fraser991

Love watching Jezza on daytime TV, at the end of the day most of them 'states of people' only go on as they get £250 for going on TV. weather that is true i dont know but thats what i heard.

On the plus side.... Im still waiting for someone to drop Mr.Kyle :lol:


----------



## IGotTekkers

AlexB18 said:


> Gotta love a bit of jezza, if you ever need to feel better about yourself just watch that show one morning haha.


Doesn't make me feel better coz I live amongst half of its subjects. Even my step sons fathers Mrs was on it with her coke head bf who I used to work with.


----------



## AlexB18

IGotTekkers said:


> Doesn't make me feel better coz I live amongst half of its subjects. Even my step sons fathers Mrs was on it with her coke head bf who I used to work with.


Thankfully this hasn't happened to me yet, though the area I live in its only a matter of time, even if you do know someone whos on it when you do see em just keeping telling yourself at least im not that ****


----------



## sneeky_dave

The time some old man tried throwing his walking stick at jeremy and Steve just extended his arm and caught it like a ninja


----------



## monkeez

IGotTekkers said:


> Love a bit of kyle. He's a ****ing pr**k though.


This.

Me and my lass met him at a charity doo last year and he is a complete pr**k in real life.


----------



## nWo

Not a fan of the show at all, but there have been some moments on it that are comedy gold :laugh:


----------



## mrwright

> Not a fan of the show at all, but there have been some moments on it that are comedy gold :laugh:


"Throw it at me I'll throw it at you ya mum" haha


----------



## vetran

his mate john the other security guy in that clip is now dead rip


----------



## Proteincarb

vetran said:


> his mate john the other security guy in that clip is now dead rip


Really? How did he die


----------



## vetran

heart failure


----------



## IGotTekkers

Proteincarb said:


> Really? How did he die


Gymgym did it.


----------



## barsnack

whats that old MOD that used to be on here...had a Mohawk, and worked in a Slaughterhouse...anyway, I remember him saying his mate beat the **** out of the security guard on Jeremy Kyle


----------



## Prophecy

barsnack said:


> whats that old MOD that used to be on here...had a Mohawk, and worked in a Slaughterhouse...anyway, I remember him saying his mate beat the **** out of the security guard on Jeremy Kyle


Lol legend


----------



## Skye666

Steve has his own show too...he's better at it than Jeremy


----------



## graham58

Skye666 said:


> Steve has his own show too...he's better at it than Jeremy


have you got mixed up with steve from jerry springer


----------



## spudsy

graham58 said:


> have you got mixed up with steve from jerry springer


That's what I thought mate.


----------



## CAPTAIN CRUSH

Always thought it would be a good idea to go on jeremy kyle and break his nose with one punch.

Obviously accepting the punishment given by the courts, but you would never have to buy a pint in a pub ever again.


----------



## Skye666

graham58 said:


> have you got mixed up with steve from jerry springer


Steve's a Steve graham lol...did I?


----------



## Skye666

Oh wait I know who u mean....yh he's got his own show aswell :whistling:


----------



## graham58

Skye666 said:


> Oh wait I know who u mean....yh he's got his own show aswell :whistling:


big tall guy with a shiny head.


----------



## pea head

Looks like he needs take his D1ck out to count to 11 if you ask me.


----------



## Vardo

pea head said:


> Looks like he needs take his D1ck out to count to 11 if you ask me.


Are you talking about Steve from Jeremy Kyle ?


----------



## pea head

Vardo said:


> Are you talking about Steve from Jeremy Kyle ?


Either or....take ya pick :lol:


----------



## MF88

Proteincarb said:


> Really? How did he die


Stray envelope to the back of the head.


----------



## Vardo

pea head said:


> Either or....take ya pick :lol:


Well Jeremy Kyle I can honestly say doesn't wind me up weirdly, but I agree security guy looks stupid as do most musle bound people with no hair lmfao


----------



## saxondale

Never mind all that @FelonE that was you on tonights programme, go on deny it.


----------



## pea head

Vardo said:


> Well Jeremy Kyle I can honestly say doesn't wind me up weirdly, but I agree security guy looks stupid as do most musle bound people with no hair lmfao


Guess its a good job i have long hair and weight 9st hey ?????


----------



## Vardo

pea head said:


> Guess its a good job i have long hair and weight 9st hey ?????


Well if that's you in your a I, your a long way past 9st with long hair


----------



## FelonE1

saxondale said:


> Never mind all that @FelonE that was you on tonights programme, go on deny it.


What program Saxy?


----------



## Smitch

barsnack said:


> whats that old MOD that used to be on here...had a Mohawk, and worked in a Slaughterhouse...anyway, I remember him saying his mate beat the **** out of the security guard on Jeremy Kyle


Robsta.

Sounds about right.


----------



## welbeck

I know a girl who went on the Jeremy Kyle Show, the show was entitled "Who is the father of my child", there was 3 local chavsthat were the prospective candidates and when the DNA results were opened it was......none of them.

About 2 years ago she won £85,000 on a scratch card, her drug dealer boyfriend blew it for her in about 9 months


----------



## saxondale

FelonE said:


> What program Saxy?


jeremy kyle tonight mate, just caught the tail end of it - Kyle revisited, the guy had turned his life round and "was even back in the gym"


----------



## FelonE1

saxondale said:


> jeremy kyle tonight mate, just caught the tail end of it - Kyle revisited, the guy had turned his life round and "was even back in the gym"


Was hoping to keep it quiet lol


----------



## MBR

welbeck said:


> I know a girl who went on the Jeremy Kyle Show, the show was entitled "Who is the father of my child", there was 3 local chavsthat were the prospective candidates and when the DNA results were opened it was......none of them.
> 
> About 2 years ago she won £85,000 on a scratch card, her drug dealer boyfriend blew it for her in about 9 months


That was one of the best episodes. I was p1ssing my self laughing when the results were read out.

MBR


----------



## Sim0x

I'm watching it right now! A lass is boucing all around the stage and Steve is just stood, flexed to to max snarling lol.


----------



## sneeky_dave

My mate recons he'll knock Steve out


----------



## Tepidsparrow

tick tick BOOM


----------

